# Opinions On This Mare



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

What do you think of this mare? 12 yrs. old,1/2 Saddlebred, 1/2 foundation QH. What do you like/dislike from what you can see? Sorry,these are the only photos I have of her at the moment.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Im no expert but i think shes adoreable! And i want to kiss that little white patch on her nose 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I probably need better photos, but from what I can see she looks pretty good! Were you thinking conformation-wise or just in general? From what I can see, she has good conformation. I love her color, too! Are you thinking of buying her?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Thoroughbred Lover said:


> Yeah, I probably need better photos, but from what I can see she looks pretty good! Were you thinking conformation-wise or just in general? From what I can see, she has good conformation. I love her color, too! Are you thinking of buying her?



Both.  She is a 1/2 sister to my one mare,her owner is selling her and I have the opportunity to pick her up at a fairly good price.She's only had about 100 rides on her through her 12 years;she's by Color Command (a well know Saddlebred stud/show horse in this area who is now deceased) and is out of a foundation QH mare. She was purchased to train as a barrel horse and for breeding,but owner got busy with school,ect. and never finished her or used her in her breeding program,so would need some work,but from what the lady said she sounds good.I will probably go see her on Sunday..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Any one else? See anything that's off with this mare,or something you like?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting cross .. but I like her..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She seems to have a bit of a long back and a tad downhill, but I , too , like her. Her shoulder is great, and the freedom in her elbow is big. Jumping?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Some jumping on her sire's side,barrel racing on her dam's. I would use her mainly for pleasure riding,trails,checking fences,ect.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If you like her and you click get her.


----------



## EventerCrossCountry (Jun 5, 2012)

she has good confirmation. She would make a GREAT hunter/jumper or western pleasure horse


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

EventerCrossCountry said:


> she has good confirmation. She would make a GREAT hunter/jumper or western pleasure horse


Funny you should mention that,as I've been thinking if I get her,of maybe breeding her to a friend's western pleasure/halter stud.I think it would be a nice pairing,and he owes me a breeding anyways,just haven't used it as I didn't have a suitable mare. She isn't registered,but around here papered,purebred horses aren't as big a deal as they are in the states;I sell my grades for just as much as my papered s,and have no trouble finding buyers. So,something else to think about.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

I really like her. Great legs. I agree that for me the back is a little too long, and she could us a bit of muscle toning. She is a very pretty girl


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's definetely eye candy & sounds perfect for what you want to do w/her.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

The owner said she'd get better confo pics to me tomorrow night,that'll give me/us a better look at her..
And yes,she does need some muscle toning.As mentioned,she hasn't been ridden that much,and it sounded like most of those rides were put on her when she was between 3-6, she's basically just been sitting in the pasture since so she's out of shape.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I like her!

And apparently someone likes the tobianos ;P


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks like she would have smooth gaits. She is pretty, does not look to have any leg issues. She is pretty.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I like her!
> 
> And apparently someone likes the tobianos ;P



Haha,noticed that,did you?
Actually,my two mares and this one are all from the Color Command bloodlines,and he certainly passed on the color,as you can tell.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

stevenson said:


> she looks like she would have smooth gaits. She is pretty, does not look to have any leg issues. She is pretty.


Yes,it looks like she got the silky smooth Saddlebred movement. As for her legs,she did have an injury about a year ago (cut on barbed wire) but it healed well with no signs of lameless and the vet said it should cause her no problems,unless maybe if she was ridden very hard. And she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh how cool! So they're all.. related in a way then?

That would be a very flashy drill team


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh how cool! So they're all.. related in a way then?
> 
> That would be a very flashy drill team


My older mare and this one are 1/2 sisters;from the same stud,different mares,and are also the same age.And my other mare is a daughter of my older mare,so a grand daughter to this stud.  So I would have the mom,a daughter,and an aunt.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## EventerCrossCountry (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes  I hope you get her <3


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Well,I'll know better in a couple days when I go see her.I don't think she's too bad of a deal for $700-$800,considering that people around here are asking at least that for barely halter broke 2 yr olds of unknown ancestry..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

On a side note,if I do get her and decide to breed her,how do you think she would cross with this guy?

I'll Smoke Ya
1995 AQHA Bay Stallion 
(AQHA Champion, ROM Halter, ROM Perf, Supreme Halter,Canadian National Quarter Horse Halter Champion,Canadian National Quarter Horse Rope Champion,to name just a few of his credits)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

*More Pics*

These still aren't the greatest for critiquing,but see if you can tell anymore from these..
Also,with the way the white "runs" into the color in places,is that a sign of frame? I'm not very good at figuring that whole color gene thing out,so any suggestions on what her pattern indicates would be appreciated!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Went and saw the mare today.I'm a bit torn,as she is a very sweet tempered mare,but am thinking I'll pass on her;I don't like the looks of her back;it's quite long and weak looking,and is swayed, and she is quite butt high.Just felt really leery when I saw that back..


----------

